# IT'S HAPPENING (Spitfire Summer Sale 2022)



## bleupalmtree (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2022)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/here-we-go-again-spitfire-summer-sale-pre-official-announcement-thread.128182/page-2#post-5154368


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 1, 2022)

*Essentials ($59 / 32% off)**:*
1. Originals Media Toolkit
2. Originals Epic Strings
3. Originals Epic Brass & Woodwinds

*Advanced ($349 / 65% off)**:*
1. Albion Solstice
2. Percussion Swarm
3. Contemporary Drama Toolkit

*Virtuoso ($549 / 65% off)**:*
1. BBCSO Pro
2. Solo Strings
3. eDNA Earth

*Essentials Bundle video*




*Advanced Bundle video*




*Virtuoso Bundle video*


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 1, 2022)

Sale prices on individual libraries are live. Looks like only 30% off this time, not 40%.

EDIT: AROOF, EWC, Solo Strings, all the Albions except for Uist, all the HZ libraries, and BBCSO Core and Pro are 40% off, all others look to be 30% off (but I may have missed some). But if you want BBCSO Pro, you're better off getting the Virtuoso bundle. $50 cheaper, and you get Solo Strings and eDNA Earth too!

(And Aperture Stack is 50% off)


----------



## mussnig (Aug 1, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> *Essentials ($59 / 32% off)**:*
> 1. Originals Media Toolkit
> 2. Originals Epic Strings
> 3. Originals Epic Brass & Woodwinds
> ...



I definitely have too many libs since I own most of the bundle stuff. Anyways, the Virtuoso Bundle seems like a great deal. However, I expect people to complain again that Originals titles are on sale.


----------



## liquidlino (Aug 1, 2022)

If you're quick, you might catch a price glitch. Symphonic Motions for $104. https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-symphonic-motions/


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 1, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> If you're quick, you might catch a price glitch. Symphonic Motions for $104. https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-symphonic-motions/


Yup! The 30% off for the sale is stacking with the existing 40% off promotion. You gotta be quick though, I think the 40% off was only supposed to be for July, but Spitfire usually runs things a few hours later. So it will likely be going away shortly.

EDIT: Gone already.


----------



## branshen (Aug 1, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> If you're quick, you might catch a price glitch. Symphonic Motions for $104. https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-symphonic-motions/


fixed, shows $174 now.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Aug 1, 2022)

seems student discounts are applying on top of the sale prices as well currently!


----------



## Batrawi (Aug 1, 2022)

wow even the AR2 iconic string are now on sale! hmmm... tempting


----------



## Yogevs (Aug 1, 2022)

Wow actually great bundles this time


----------



## RudyS (Aug 1, 2022)

The virtuoso bundle still shows 549 for me after logging in, even though I have BBC core.


----------



## Noland (Aug 1, 2022)

RudyS said:


> The virtuoso bundle still shows 549 for me after logging in, even though I have BBC core.


Same for me, doesn't look like they have included a discount for BBC core owners unfortunately.


----------



## holywilly (Aug 1, 2022)

Time to buy Aperture The Stack.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 1, 2022)

Virtuose Bundle is great! I don't think I will get it though as I don't feel the need for BBCSO pro, or have the space.


but Appassionata for 125! yes please!


----------



## BaiCaiX (Aug 1, 2022)

Not very friendly to users who purchased ALBION SOLSTICE on June 21st.


----------



## mussnig (Aug 1, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Appassionata for 125!


How?


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Aug 1, 2022)

BaiCaiX said:


> Not very friendly to users who purchased ALBION SOLSTICE on June 21st.


I'd contact spitfire, they're usually pretty good with these things


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 1, 2022)

BaiCaiX said:


> Not very friendly to users who purchased ALBION SOLSTICE on June 21st.


Why? You got it for half off by itself. This time it's in a bundle.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 1, 2022)

mussnig said:


> How?


It stacked. Glitch probably


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 1, 2022)

Imagine starting out and for roughly 550€ yo uget BBCSO pro, Edna Earth, Solo strings. I mean.... Damn! That is pretty much a done deal for anyone starting out.


----------



## mussnig (Aug 1, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Imagine starting out and for roughly 550€ yo uget BBCSO pro, Edna Earth, Solo strings. I mean.... Damn! That is pretty much a done deal for anyone starting out.


Yep, although I wouldn't necessarily add Solo Strings (since BBCSO Pro has solo strings, albeit not as good and detailed) but rather something like HZ Percussion.


----------



## ridgero (Aug 1, 2022)

CSSS vs SSS?


----------



## ridgero (Aug 1, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Imagine starting out and for roughly 550€ yo uget BBCSO pro, Edna Earth, Solo strings. I mean.... Damn! That is pretty much a done deal for anyone starting out.


July 14th: BBCSO Discover for free
August 1st: BBCSO + SSS + eDNA earth for 550

Coincidence?


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 1, 2022)

ridgero said:


> July 14th: BBCSO Discover for free
> August 1st: BBCSO + SSS + eDNA earth for 550
> 
> Coincidence?


Nice way to Hook people in!


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 1, 2022)

RudyS said:


> The virtuoso bundle still shows 549 for me after logging in, even though I have BBC core.


put it in your cart. it showed $330 for me.


----------



## LATABOM (Aug 1, 2022)

Contemporary drama for $70? Edna for $50? Any opinions on these at those prices? I know most say theyre not worth full price but....


----------



## JCold (Aug 1, 2022)

Arg...I already have BBCSO Pro but that discount I get to add SSS...my money!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2022)

LATABOM said:


> Any opinions on these at those prices?


Here’s a recent discussion on eDNA Earth:






Anyone else how useless Spitfire's eDNA Earth is? It seems to only serve one purpose, no versatility at all.


Every sound I choose (pluck, pad, strings) - almost everything sounds somewhere in the horror zone. I almost want a refund ("almost" because I'm aware that's not possible. If it were, I would really want a refund). I try to find neutral sounds at least, but everything is either too scratchy...



vi-control.net


----------



## Frederick (Aug 1, 2022)

I didn't take Albion Solstice seriously when it came out, due to the marketing which made me think of poorly executed folklore, but now with the Advanced bundle and having created a hybrid template recently, it actually looks pretty good to me. I'd say 69 for CDT, 122 for Percussion Swarm and 157 for Solstice is a very good deal and probably totally worth it. I'm going to sleep a couple of nights on it and I'll decide later though as I never thought I would buy any of these libraries.


----------



## RudyS (Aug 1, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> put it in your cart. it showed $330 for me.


weird, for it doesn't. I will definitely buy it for 330 euro's...


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2022)

I had the same initial reaction to Solstice. But when I learned it was recorded at Castle Sound my interest increased significantly (being a Blue Nile fan). I then watched a Daniel James video and was cured for a couple of more months. Eventually I did get it, and I have to say: absolutely fantastic library. Despite (to me) off-putting adjectives such as “folklore” and “horror” 

As a matter of fact; this may now be my favourite Spitfire library. (James was right about the Spitfire strings sucking effect, but I think I may have some other string libraries available to me if I have a look).


----------



## Noland (Aug 1, 2022)

RudyS said:


> weird, for it doesn't. I will definitely but it for 330 euro's...


Doesn't change for me when in the cart, still 549, have emailed support so will see if there's a solution.


----------



## RudyS (Aug 1, 2022)

Noland said:


> Doesn't change for me when in the cart, still 549, have emailed support so will see if there's a solution.


I also contacted support about it. Let's hope it works. This 330 euro's sounds like a stellar deal to me!


----------



## Ciochi (Aug 1, 2022)

I could take appassionata for 125€. I already have studio strings, and not too extensively on strings writing, but I'm tempted anyway. Anyone who make me off this?


----------



## RudyS (Aug 1, 2022)

I see appassionata for 179 euro's. Not 125.


----------



## Coffee-Milk (Aug 1, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> put it in your cart. it showed $330 for me.


Are you sure that's the bundle or just BBCSO Pro?

I'm getting $549 also


----------



## RudyS (Aug 1, 2022)

I am now chatting with a "person" from customer support, which I believe is a bot, or at least a person who is sending standard sentences to me. I tried to expain that it is weird the progressive discount from core to pro doesn't at all apply in the bundle. I get things back like:

SF: bare with me a moment

SF: "Hi Rudy this price is catered to you this bundle is currently at $549.00 from $1547.00"

me: "but without login it is the same price"

SF :"If you add the item to your cart it will display a the correct price according to your account"

me "I did, it says 549".

SF: "bare with me a moment"

I'm probably stuck in some endless loop now. Please help...


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2022)

RudyS said:


> I am now chatting with a "person" from customer support, which I believe is a bot, or at least a person who is sending standard sentences to me. I tried to expain that it is weird the progressive discount from core to pro doesn't at all apply in the bundle. I get things back like:
> 
> SF: bare with me a moment
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 1, 2022)

Ciochi said:


> I could take appassionata for 125€. I already have studio strings, and not too extensively on strings writing, but I'm tempted anyway. Anyone who make me off this?


I got that price and bought it! Adding it to the spitfire competition template now. I also have studio strings and enjoy it but Appasionata is just super super legato with a nice hall. For me studio strings legatos le good but getting Appasionata just feels like a top tier product for that one application: great legato. I don’t have any top tier legato before this. Ssts, Areia, anthology (Adachi is nice though ) then BHTC (divisi high has good legato IMO), then Albion solstice (great library, horrible legato) and Albion Neo (not great legato imo).

Albion Neo has been my go to short matches recently as it is amazing at fooling the ears it is separate sections and the sound is amazing. Also blends great with Appasionata


----------



## Mucusman (Aug 1, 2022)

Yeah, happened to start a chat with Spitfire before seeing Rudy's post. The not figuring in a previous purchase of BBCSO Core is intentional. It's unfortunate, as otherwise, this would be a quick buy for me. Now, I ain't interested. (My price is $496.13 for owning eDNA Earth... and Core, ahem).


----------



## Ciochi (Aug 1, 2022)

RudyS said:


> I see appassionata for 179 euro's. Not 125.


Its a secret, but I can buy it at that price.


----------



## titokane (Aug 1, 2022)

Ciochi said:


> Its a secret, but I can buy it at that price.


Hello, it's me, the secret. Don't worry, you can tell everybody about me. Thanks, sincerely, the secret, who is me.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 1, 2022)

Frederick said:


> I didn't take Albion Solstice seriously when it came out, due to the marketing which made me think of poorly executed folkore, but now with the Advanced bundle and having created a hybrid template recently, it actually looks pretty good to me. I'd say 69 for CDT, 122 for Percussion Swarm and 157 for Solstice is a very good deal and probably totally worth it. I'm going to sleep a couple of nights on it and I'll decide later though as I never thought I would buy any of these libraries.


Solstice is one of my favorite libraries ever and simply stuffed with evocative content. I even get along, more or less, with the string legato, even though it’s of the minimally functional sort. But there are all kinds of interesting, useful, and inspiring patches spread throughout this library.


----------



## RudyS (Aug 1, 2022)

Mucusman said:


> Yeah, happened to start a chat with Spitfire before seeing Rudy's post. The not figuring in a previous purchase of BBCSO Core is intentional. It's unfortunate, as otherwise, this would be a quick buy for me. Now, I ain't interested. (My price is $496.13 for owning eDNA Earth... and Core, ahem).


Yeah, it is really weird. After the chat, I did get a separate mail from the SF employee, because I rated our chat bad I think. Again she was stating that the gross grade was included in the bundle when I logged in. Apperantly she still doesn't understand my point.


----------



## carlc (Aug 1, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> I'd contact spitfire, they're usually pretty good with these things


I’m trying to understand your suggestion and what request I would formulate to SFA support. I bought Solstice at 50% off by itself in June, and now it is 65% off in the sale bundle. Not surprising since bundle discounts are usually better, but in hindsight, some of us jumped too early due to FOMO. I can’t imagine they would offer a partial refund on the individual product, but maybe they could offer an additional discount for the Advanced Bundle? Is that what you had in mind?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 1, 2022)

Mucusman said:


> Yeah, happened to start a chat with Spitfire before seeing Rudy's post. The not figuring in a previous purchase of BBCSO Core is intentional. It's unfortunate, as otherwise, this would be a quick buy for me. Now, I ain't interested. (My price is $496.13 for owning eDNA Earth... and Core, ahem).


It sounds like the person on the chat doesn't understand what is going on. Create an actual ticket explaining the issue.

Spitfire's upgrade policy during sales has always been the difference in price between the two versions minus the sale discount. And yes, that applies to bundles too. I recently upgraded SSS to SSS Pro through the Kris Bowers collection during the spring sale, and I received the proper credit for owning SSS (was $102.64 for the upgrade).


----------



## RudyS (Aug 1, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> It sounds like the person on the chat doesn't understand what is going on. Create an actual ticket explaining the issue.
> 
> Spitfire's upgrade policy during sales has always been the difference in price between the two versions minus the sale discount. And yes, that applies to bundles too. I recently upgraded SSS to SSS Pro through the Kris Bowers collection during the spring sale, and I received the proper credit for owning SSS (was $102.64 for the upgrade).


Thanks. I will do that!


----------



## HCMarkus (Aug 1, 2022)

RudyS said:


> SF: "bare with me a moment"
> 
> I'm probably stuck in some endless loop now. Please help...


Don't you see... Spitfire simply wants you to get naked with its bot. Then, and only then, will you get the magical lower price.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 1, 2022)

Just out of curiosity, for anyone who owns BBCSO Core, what is the price you see for the upgrade to Pro by itself (i.e. not in the bundle)? Add it to your cart too even if the price shown on the product page is correct. Maybe we can track down where the error is occurring.

Also, you could try purchasing the bundle through the new beta version of the website at https://shop.spitfireaudio.com. It's doubtful, but maybe the bundle will be priced correctly there.

Direct link to the bundle on the new site: https://shop.spitfireaudio.com/virtuoso-bundle


----------



## ModalRealist (Aug 1, 2022)

If I have SSO and Berlin, would people say there’s anything for me in BBCSO Pro? (Relatedly, how does it blend with AROOF?)

I’m particularly interested in a slightly more “vintage” TV sound, and I really like playability.

Weighing up BBCSO against getting BH Toolkit to go with my SF Studio Orch…


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Just out of curiosity, for anyone who owns BBCSO Core, what is the price you see for the upgrade to Pro by itself (i.e. not in the bundle). Add it to your cart too even if the price shown on the product page is correct.
> 
> Also, you could try purchasing the bundle through the new beta version of the website at https://shop.spitfireaudio.com. Maybe the bundle will be priced correctly there.


----------



## davidson (Aug 1, 2022)

Ciochi said:


> Its a secret, but I can buy it at that price.


Looks like someone might have got lucky with their student discount code stacking.


----------



## mussnig (Aug 1, 2022)

ModalRealist said:


> If I have SSO and Berlin, would people say there’s anything for me in BBCSO Pro? (Relatedly, how does it blend with AROOF?)
> 
> I’m particularly interested in a slightly more “vintage” TV sound, and I really like playability.
> 
> Weighing up BBCSO against getting BH Toolkit to go with my SF Studio Orch…


From what you have already, I would recommend BHCT. Don't get me wrong: BBCSO is great (at least in my opinion) but I think you've got your orchestral basics covered. BHCT on the other hand adds so much flavor that's hard to achieve otherwise. Also, it's the perfect match for SStO.


----------



## MrGolang (Aug 1, 2022)

Hello guys, i need a bit of advice:
i am so torn and unsure what to purchase.

Currently i own komplete 13 ultimate, so i have the SYMPHONY ESSENTIALS, stradivari violin and session strings 2 pro.

I use my instruments for writing and creating music for games mainly, from epic to soft.
What i miss is a harp, a choir, more variation of single instruments and less ensembles (mainly strings since i also have some 8dio flutes etc. ) and also esnemble with more control since the symphony essentials is pretty limitted.

What i don't need is more drums or percussions since i have damage 2 and some other drum/perc instruments.

So kowing this information, which spirfire instruments or bundles would you recommend me?
i was thinking about BBC Symphony Orchestra Core and a nice choir from another company, or do you think something else would fit me better?


----------



## Mucusman (Aug 1, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Also, you could try purchasing the bundle through the new beta version of the website at https://shop.spitfireaudio.com. It's doubtful, but maybe the bundle will be priced correctly there.



No difference. Still shows what to me feels like an inflated price for the Virtuoso Bundle and owning Core (and eDNA Earth). No discount for owning BBCSO Core.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 1, 2022)

Mucusman said:


> No difference. Still shows what to me feels like an inflated price for the Virtuoso Bundle and owning Core (and eDNA Earth). No discount for owning BBCSO Core.


It was worth a shot. Yes, it is inflated, it is the price of BBCSO Pro discounted 65%, not the correct 65% off the difference between Core and Pro. It should be ($999 - $449) * 0.35, or around $192.50 if you own the other two libraries. Or around $332.15 if you own Core and Earth.

Create a support ticket, because the person on the chat didn't seem to understand the issue.


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 1, 2022)

Surely this is no way to speak to your customers, Oliver!


----------



## axb312 (Aug 1, 2022)

Will this sale last the rest of the summer or...?


----------



## ridgero (Aug 1, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Will this sale last the rest of the summer or...?



Till 7.8.


----------



## sourcefor (Aug 1, 2022)

Chamber strings or Appasionatta?


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 1, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Solstice is one of my favorite libraries ever and simply stuffed with evocative content. I even get along, more or less, with the string legato, even though it’s of the minimally functional sort. But there are all kinds of interesting, useful, and inspiring patches spread throughout this library.


Same, and I’m not even a big Spitfire fan. 

But Solstice truly is a unique library that has it’s own vibe going on. I don’t think there’s anything else like it.


----------



## titokane (Aug 1, 2022)

sourcefor said:


> Chamber strings or Appasionatta?


If you need a workhorse that can do just about anything, go with Chamber. If you already have a great strings section and just need better legatos, Appasionata is one of the better libraries out there — it does that one thing incredibly well but doesn’t do much else.


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 1, 2022)

ridgero said:


> Till 7.8.


thats 08/07/2022 (07-AUG-2022) or August 7th, 2022. For all those other datetime formats...


----------



## ridgero (Aug 1, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> thats 08/07/2022 (07-AUG-2022) or August 8th, 2022. For all those other datetime formats...


7th 😅😅😅


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 1, 2022)

The Virtuoso bundle now shows $248 (I own BBCSO Core and Solo Strings). So I bought it before the price jumped again.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 1, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> The Virtuoso bundle now shows $248 (I own BBCSO Core and Solo Strings). So I bought it before the price jumped again.


That's the correct price, with a 64.5% discount. $550 for the Core -> Pro upgrade plus $149 for eDNA Earth is $699. 65% off would be $244.65. Not sure why the discount can vary, it's just something that Spitfire sale bundles have always done, you get the discount ± 0.5%. Sometimes you save a couple dollars, sometimes you pay a bit more.


----------



## Flyo (Aug 1, 2022)

$194.47 for me having BBCPro and nothing else from that bundle.


----------



## RudyS (Aug 1, 2022)

Yes! They fixed it. It shows €389.66 for only having bbc so core. Was looking for solo strings anyway. I think I will jump on it!


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 1, 2022)

RudyS said:


> Yes! They fixed it. It shows €389.66 for only having bbc so core. Was looking for solo strings anyway. I think I will jump on it!


I like solo strings. I use it when other stuff I think should work fails.


----------



## FinGael (Aug 1, 2022)

I wish they had a "BBC Core Pro", with the added instruments of Pro and maybe one or two extra mics.

I would buy the Virtuoso -bundle in an instant, but I don't want to have a library of the size of the BBC Pro. I have a very slow internet connection, like to layer a lot of different things, and prefer to have libraries that are (way) under 100 gigs in size, to keep my hard disk needs in control.

(I already have BBC Core).

Quite hard to resist Appassionata Strings... Watching the walkthrough again did not really help.


----------



## RudyS (Aug 1, 2022)

I think it is possible to remove mics from bbc pro?


----------



## mussnig (Aug 1, 2022)

Yes, you can remove mics from BBCSO Pro and Spitfire Zendesk has a page explaining how to do this. However, you still need to download all mics first. The download is split into Strings, Brass, WWs and Percussion though (so you can opt to skip one of these).


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 1, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> thats 08/07/2022 (07-AUG-2022) or August 7th, 2022. For all those other datetime formats...


August 7th - until midnight ET? UCT? GMT? BMT?


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 1, 2022)

FinGael said:


> I wish they had a "BBC Core Pro", with the added instruments of Pro and maybe one or two extra mics.
> 
> I would buy the Virtuoso -bundle in an instant, but I don't want to have a library of the size of the BBC Pro. I have a very slow internet connection, like to layer a lot of different things, and prefer to have libraries that are (way) under 100 gigs in size, to keep my hard disk needs in control.
> 
> ...


set it to download overnight.


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 1, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> August 7th - until midnight ET? UCT? GMT? BMT?


don't quote me or chase me down with virtual pitchforks and torches, but I think they wait until its no longer the 7th anywhere on planet earth.


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 1, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> don't quote me or chase me down with virtual pitchforks and torches, but I think they wait until its no longer the 7th anywhere on planet earth.


Their FAQ page for the sale says 11:59 pm BST.


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 1, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> Their FAQ page for the sale says 11:59 pm BST.


again, don't get peeved at me if its not true but I'm in the US and I've noticed they don't seem to yank the sales ad off the website until the next morning London time.


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 1, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> again, don't get peeved at me if its not true but I'm in the US and I've noticed they don't seem to yank the sales ad off the website until the next morning London time.


Fair enough. I try to be very careful about this and don't rely on that kind of flexibility.


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 1, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> . . .But Solstice truly is a unique library that has it’s own vibe going on. I don’t think there’s anything else like it.


I have not been drawn to any of the Albions, but if I were to go for one of 'em, it'd likely be Solstice (seem to have "weirder" options, so perhaps that's what atteacts me to it)

I have seen it mentioned on this or the other SA Sale thread that edu can be applied to the sales price, so I've applied. If approved, I just might jump on it


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 1, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> Fair enough. I try to be very careful about this and don't rely on that kind of flexibility.


Agreed. make your final purchases 48 hours before the deadline.


----------



## FinGael (Aug 1, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> set it to download overnight.


You mean "many overnights"? 

We live in the middle of nowhere, in a village of about hundred residents, and in the summertime, when there are other people spending their holidays here, our digital HD-TV (using the same connection) drops constantly to 360p and 240p resolution, because the already crappy network is so overloaded. 

"Welcome to 2022"


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 1, 2022)

FinGael said:


> You mean "many overnights"?
> 
> We live in the middle of nowhere, in a village of about hundred residents, and in the summertime, when there are other people spending their holidays here, our digital HD-TV (using the same connection) drops constantly to 360p and 240p resolution, because the already crappy network is so overloaded.
> 
> "Welcome to 2022"


so my friend lives in a place that makes your place look busy. A mountain lion killed both his dogs on his front porch this spring, so not exactly West 57th. Street in lower Manhattan. He has better internet that I do. He has StarLink (Elon Musk's company). I know there is a wait for the equipment. But after the initial purchase, he pays about what I do for Cable from Charter Communications.


----------



## Loerpert (Aug 1, 2022)

Can anyone tell me if percussion swarm is worth the money for just the shorts? I wish I could just get it for 122. I have no interest in british drama toolkit..


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Aug 1, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> set it to download overnight.


Over 10 nights more like for me!


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 1, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> Over 10 nights more like for me!


yikes...


----------



## carlc (Aug 1, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Can anyone tell me if percussion swarm is worth the money for just the shorts? I wish I could just get it for 122. I have no interest in british drama toolkit..


I have a similar question, but wondering about the utility of the library in general. Percussion Swarm is showing as $122 for me since I own the other two products. I have Orchestral Swarm from a prior sale bundle and have not found a use for it. It didn’t work for me as evo/texture or ostinato (too chaotic/noisy). I could see it maybe as a very specific aleatoric sound effect, but that’s about it. I fear the Percussion Swarm would be similar. Maybe I am not thinking about “swarm” libraries in the right way? How do others use them?


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 1, 2022)

carlc said:


> I have a similar question, but wondering about the utility of the library in general. Percussion Swarm is showing as $122 for me since I own the other two products. I have Orchestral Swarm from a prior sale bundle and have not found a use for it. It didn’t work for me as evo/texture or ostinato (too chaotic/noisy). I could see it maybe as a very specific aleatoric sound effect, but that’s about it. I fear the Percussion Swarm would be similar. Maybe I am not thinking about “swarm” libraries in the right way? How do others use them?


Based on your post, you try to find a purpose for something you don't need just because it's a deal...


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 1, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Based on your post, you try to find a purpose for something you don't need just because it's a deal...


thats how my wife goes shopping for shoes. Once she finds the "bargain" shoes and buys them, then she realizes she doesn't have an outfit to match the new shoes.. so back to the store for a new outfit


----------



## Ciochi (Aug 1, 2022)

davidson said:


> Looks like someone might have got lucky with their student discount code stacking.


Shhh!


----------



## carlc (Aug 1, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Based on your post, you try to find a purpose for something you don't need just because it's a deal...


Yes, I am guilty of that!

EDIT: With the Orchestral Swarm purchase I wanted the other libraries in the bundle, so nothing lost. In this case, Percusion Swarm is the only thing I don’t already own in that bundle, so I would simply be chasing a bargain.


----------



## carlc (Aug 1, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> thats how my wife goes shopping for shoes. Once she finds the "bargain" shoes and buys them, then she realizes she doesn't have an outfit to match the new shoes.. so back to the store for a new outfit


Yes, but she is saving money on the bargain shoes, and then has an opportunity to save even more money on the outfit. Save enough and you can retire early!


----------



## Bereckis (Aug 1, 2022)

carlc said:


> I have a similar question, but wondering about the utility of the library in general. Percussion Swarm is showing as $122 for me since I own the other two products. I have Orchestral Swarm from a prior sale bundle and have not found a use for it. It didn’t work for me as evo/texture or ostinato (too chaotic/noisy). I could see it maybe as a very specific aleatoric sound effect, but that’s about it. I fear the Percussion Swarm would be similar. Maybe I am not thinking about “swarm” libraries in the right way? How do others use them?


In my experience, the swarm libraries all work quite similarly.


----------



## ridgero (Aug 1, 2022)

Awesome deals, but I don’t need it.


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 1, 2022)

bit off topic, how long does it take for Spitfire to approve an EDU discount?


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 1, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> bit off topic, how long does it take for Spitfire to approve an EDU discount?


It has been the next business day for me
(*EDIT*, but support might be backed up with the sale)


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 1, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> It has been the next business day for me
> (*EDIT*, but support might be backed up with the sale)


ok thanks.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Aug 1, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> bit off topic, how long does it take for Spitfire to approve an EDU discount?


They normally do not approve EDU discounts whilst there is a sale active. That's my experience at least


----------



## Thlian (Aug 1, 2022)

carlc said:


> I have a similar question, but wondering about the utility of the library in general. Percussion Swarm is showing as $122 for me since I own the other two products. I have Orchestral Swarm from a prior sale bundle and have not found a use for it. It didn’t work for me as evo/texture or ostinato (too chaotic/noisy). I could see it maybe as a very specific aleatoric sound effect, but that’s about it. I fear the Percussion Swarm would be similar. Maybe I am not thinking about “swarm” libraries in the right way? How do others use the





carlc said:


> I have a similar question, but wondering about the utility of the library in general. Percussion Swarm is showing as $122 for me since I own the other two products. I have Orchestral Swarm from a prior sale bundle and have not found a use for it. It didn’t work for me as evo/texture or ostinato (too chaotic/noisy). I could see it maybe as a very specific aleatoric sound effect, but that’s about it. I fear the Percussion Swarm would be similar. Maybe I am not thinking about “swarm” libraries in the right way? How do others use them?


I would have been nice if all instruments had a one key one note option, short and long (for those that can be long).


----------



## Living Fossil (Aug 1, 2022)

carlc said:


> ... I have Orchestral Swarm from a prior sale bundle and have not found a use for it. It didn’t work for me as evo/texture or ostinato (too chaotic/noisy). I could see it maybe as a very specific aleatoric sound effect, but that’s about it. ... How do others use them?


I have the Orchestral Swarm library and while I don't think it's the most flexible library, it can work really well in certain situations. Not as much in an "evo" or ostinato sense, but rather to depict static textures that have a bit of chaos in them.

The following track uses pizzicato swarms as well as woodwind and horn swarms.
It even uses "swarms" in its title.


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 1, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> They normally do not approve EDU discounts whilst there is a sale active. That's my experience at least


ok thanks, I'm really thinking I'm saturated right now with Spitfire as it is, and am looking at Orchestral Tools to round out a few things. So if they don't I won't be too upset. thanks again.


----------



## Technostica (Aug 1, 2022)

The Bundle with Solstice has even got me thinking about it and I have legally sworn off SA. 
So jail time for me if I buy it, but that's acceptable isn't it! Surely! 
If only they weren't all Kontakt libraries, I'd have not given it a thought. 
What a bunch of gits.


----------



## StillLife (Aug 2, 2022)

I have been intrigued by HZ Strings... Anybody ever tried to use it in the context of a pop song/singer songwriter song? How is its playability?


----------



## musicsoftwaredeals (Aug 2, 2022)

Here are all the sale prices for Spitfire products since the start of the year:






Music Software Deals


Music Software Deals lists all audio plugin deals on VST, AU, RTAS and AAX audio plugins in one place with price history and custom price alerts




musicsoftwaredeals.com





A few products in this sale were at a lower price in previous sales. 

For example:
Olafur Evolutions was $179 in May sale but now $209 in the Summer Sale:








Olafur Arnalds Evolutions - Music Software Deals


Spitfire Audio




musicsoftwaredeals.com





Symphonic Organ was $149 in May sale but $174 in the Summer Sale : https://musicsoftwaredeals.com/price-history/Symphonic-Organ-by-Spitfire-Audio-31906/


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 2, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> Don't you see... Spitfire simply wants you to get naked with its bot. Then, and only then, will you get the magical lower price.




There’s a reason Paul is always so damn EXCITED!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 2, 2022)

musicsoftwaredeals said:


> Here are all the sale prices for Spitfire products since the start of the year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason is because not everything is 40% off like other sales. A selection of libraries are 40% off, while the rest are 30% off.

40% off during this sale: BBCSO Core/Pro (although if you want Pro, you're better off getting the Virtuoso bundle, $50 cheaper and you also get Solo Strings and eDNA Earth), all the Albions except Uist, AROOF, EWC, Solo Strings, and all the HZ libraries

And 50% off of Aperture Stack.


----------



## The Gost (Aug 2, 2022)

I have few Spitfire products and what i like the most is the ensemble strings recorded together when like in Loegria the violins play a F*# 2....... or in Tundra wher the celli play a B0..... *


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 2, 2022)

I picked up BBCSO Pro. (suggestion. don't load all of them at once as it allows, my downloads got bogged down., download each section one at time, its much quicker).


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Aug 2, 2022)

I don't know if this is something that is supposed to happen, but for me this is the first time that the discount from the sale and the discount from the EDU stacks.

Is this normal?

Edit: it only happens with Albion Neo, I have another discount on Studio Strings Core and it seems that it doesn't stack.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 2, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> I don't know if this is something that is supposed to happen, but for me this is the first time that the discount from the sale and the discount from the EDU stacks.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Edit: it only happens with Albion Neo, I have another discount on Studio Strings Core and it seems that it doesn't stack.


It's a glitch. It's happened before. If you want it, pick it up ASAP, because it can be fixed at any time.


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Aug 2, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> It's a glitch. It's happened before. If you want it, pick it up ASAP, because it can be fixed at any time.


Damm. I wish I could, but I bought Piano in Blue recently and I don't have much solvency right now. Thank you!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 2, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> I don't know if this is something that is supposed to happen, but for me this is the first time that the discount from the sale and the discount from the EDU stacks.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Edit: it only happens with Albion Neo, I have another discount on Studio Strings Core and it seems that it doesn't stack.


Same for me, Some products stack. But I have a EDU discount for Chamber strings and it does not stack. But Albion One stack. Maybe they want us to buy Albions!


----------



## StillLife (Aug 2, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Same for me, Some products stack. But I have a EDU discount for Chamber strings and it does not stack. But Albion One stack. Maybe they want us to buy Albions!


It did stack for Abbey Road 2 Iconic. Got it for 166 euro's (standard). Verry happy. Nog, HZ Strings is 335 for me, 65% off, but should I?


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 2, 2022)

StillLife said:


> It did stack for Abbey Road 2 Iconic. Got it for 166 euro's (standard). Verry happy. Nog, HZ Strings is 335 for me, 65% off, but should I?


Is that the AR2 Core ? I am debating which one of those to get if either?


----------



## StillLife (Aug 2, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> Is that the AR2 Core ? I am debating which one of those to get if either?


With both editions the discount stacked. I got Core.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 2, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> Is that the AR2 Core ? I am debating which one of those to get if either?


You don't lose any money buying Core first then upgrading to Pro thanks to Spitfire's upgrade policy, so I'd go with Core first to see if it does what you want. Then you can just wait until the next sale to upgrade to Pro if you need to.


----------



## JokerOne (Aug 2, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> You don't lose any money buying Core first then upgrading to Pro thanks to Spitfire's upgrade policy, so I'd go with Core first to see if it does what you want. Then you can just wait until the next sale to upgrade to Pro if you need to.


that sounds like a good plan. thanks!


----------



## Markrs (Aug 2, 2022)

use the code *HAMMERS10* in checkout to get an *extra 10% of Hammers*
(I thought I would post the code for those that don't use social media where it was originally posted).


----------



## Raphioli (Aug 5, 2022)

Markrs said:


> use the code *HAMMERS10* in checkout to get an *extra 10% of Hammers*
> (I thought I would post the code for those that don't use social media where it was originally posted).


Really appreciate the headsup.
Had my eyes on Hammers for quite a while!


----------



## Toroaspu (Aug 5, 2022)

With this sale I would like to enter the orchestral/strings world but I am confused by the large number of orchestral/strings libraries offer from Spitfire, can't understand which criteria I should follow in choosing among so many apparently similar and overlapping offers... Is there any clear and simple "map" to choose??
Thanks


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Aug 5, 2022)

Hi! I already have the berlin strings bundle from OT and I plan to complete the Berlin series if there is a sale and add maybe bohemian violin and cello. Do you think it could be useful to have The virtuoso Bundle or is just useless?
thanks a lot!


----------



## mussnig (Aug 5, 2022)

Toroaspu said:


> With this sale I would like to enter the orchestral/strings world but I am confused by the large number of orchestral/strings libraries offer from Spitfire, can't understand which criteria I should follow in choosing among so many apparently similar and overlapping offers... Is there any clear and simple "map" to choose??
> Thanks


The "classic" is Spitfire Symphonic Strings: symphonic strings library recorded at Air Lyndhurst.
Spitfire Chamber Strings uses the same hall but only chamber sized strings. However they have sampled more types of legato etc.
Next is Spitfire Studio Strings which was recorded in a smaller studio but offers true divisi in its pro edition.
You also get a symphonic strings library with BBCSO. This time it's recorded in Maida Vale but it's only available as part of the complete package.

I would say that the above are at the moment their bread-and-butter string libraries. They all give you individual control over the 5 sections (violins I & II, violas, celli and basses) and give you probably more than enough articulations to keep you busy for a couple of years (unless you have GAS, then you can never have enough).

There are more libraries like HZ Strings, LCO strings or the strings from their Albions etc. However these are more experimental and less bread-and-butter.

There are also libraries like Symphonic Motions or Appassionata but they are meant to fill special gaps (meaning you can more or less still write the same music with their more classical libraries but these special libraries can do certain things more convincingly).


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 5, 2022)

baptiste_palacin said:


> Hi! I already have the berlin strings bundle from OT and I plan to complete the Berlin series if there is a sale and add maybe bohemian violin and cello. Do you think it could be useful to have The virtuoso Bundle or is just useless?
> thanks a lot!


Depends on if you want BBCSO Pro to be your foundation or Berlin Mains. I would say the Berlin series is a far superior and more flexible option from a performance and stylistic perspective, but I'm also a known "Spitfire hater".


----------



## aileero (Aug 5, 2022)

Hey guys, I've been thinking about getting abbey road one foundations because of the percussion, both tonal and atonal. Do you guys think this is worth it? What do you guys think of the sound?


----------



## RudyS (Aug 5, 2022)

Toroaspu said:


> With this sale I would like to enter the orchestral/strings world but I am confused by the large number of orchestral/strings libraries offer from Spitfire, can't understand which criteria I should follow in choosing among so many apparently similar and overlapping offers... Is there any clear and simple "map" to choose??
> Thanks


What kind of music do you want to make?


----------



## Toroaspu (Aug 5, 2022)

RudyS said:


> What kind of music do you want to make?


Not trivial to describe... but probably trailer, documentary, cinematic/soundtrack; not using exotic articulations/sounds, nor dramatic percussion booms, closer to classic music...


----------



## Toroaspu (Aug 5, 2022)

mussnig said:


> The "classic" is Spitfire Symphonic Strings: symphonic strings library recorded at Air Lyndhurst.
> Spitfire Chamber Strings uses the same hall but only chamber sized strings. However they have sampled more types of legato etc.
> Next is Spitfire Studio Strings which was recorded in a smaller studio but offers true divisi in its pro edition.
> You also get a symphonic strings library with BBCSO. This time it's recorded in Maida Vale but it's only available as part of the complete package.
> ...


Thanks, that a great kick-start!! Also realizing I have to familiarize with the "slang"...


----------



## Sean (Aug 5, 2022)

Can anyone speak to how the Appassionata Strings blends with Abbey Road One? Really need some legato strings to go with that library if anyone has any recommendations.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 5, 2022)

They blend perfectly fine, great combo.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 5, 2022)

Sean said:


> Can anyone speak to how the Appassionata Strings blends with Abbey Road One? Really need some legato strings to go with that library if anyone has any recommendations.


I tend to use BSS with AROOF, either layered in with the AROOF strings or often instead of. I haven't worked extensively with AROOF strings and Appassionata. They seemed fine when I test layered them but I haven't worked with them enough together on a real project to have a firm opinion. The other AROOF instruments and Appassionata sit together reasonably well, though Appassionata alone with an orchestra consisting otherwise of AROOF instruments sounds comparably lightweight due to the small section size.


----------



## Sean (Aug 5, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I tend to use BSS with AROOF, either layered in with the AROOF strings or often instead of. I haven't worked extensively with AROOF strings and Appassionata. They seemed fine when I test layered them but I haven't worked with them enough together on a real project to have a firm opinion. The other AROOF instruments and Appassionata sit together reasonably well, though Appassionata alone with an orchestra consisting otherwise of AROOF instruments sounds comparably lightweight due to the small section size.


Ah thanks, I almost bought BSS when it came out too, bummer. I don't love the AIR sound so a little hesitant about Appassionata. This is all mainly for sketching though.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 5, 2022)

Sean said:


> Ah thanks, I almost bought BSS when it came out too, bummer. I don't love the AIR sound so a little hesitant about Appassionata. This is all mainly for sketching though.


I don't find Appassionata swimming in Air the way that SSS, for instance, often feels. But it's not a dry library and I like the sound of Air.


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Aug 5, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Depends on if you want BBCSO Pro to be your foundation or Berlin Mains. I would say the Berlin series is a far superior and more flexible option from a performance and stylistic perspective, but I'm also a known "Spitfire hater".


Thanks! That’s what I thought! I think I am gonna save for the Berlin series (even if I’m not a Spitfire hater).


----------



## Sean (Aug 5, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I don't find Appassionata swimming in Air the way that SSS, for instance, often feels. But it's not a dry library and I like the sound of Air.


That's great to hear, thanks!


----------



## Jackal_King (Aug 5, 2022)

Sean said:


> Can anyone speak to how the Appassionata Strings blends with Abbey Road One? Really need some legato strings to go with that library if anyone has any recommendations.


I've had a hard time getting them to blend in with the strings from AR1. The strings in AR1 sounds harsh for me but it could be because I've gotten used to the sound of Appassionata and Cinematic Studio Strings for the past 8 months. However, the woodwinds goes quite nicely with it.


----------



## Thlian (Aug 5, 2022)

I have HZ Percussion and during sale I have an upgrade price of €120 to the Pro. Is it worth it to get the additional mixes?


----------



## Sean (Aug 5, 2022)

Jackal_King said:


> I've had a hard time getting them to blend in with the strings from AR1. The strings in AR1 sounds harsh for me but it could be because I've gotten used to the sound of Appassionata and Cinematic Studio Strings for the past 8 months. However, the woodwinds goes quite nicely with it.


Bummer, may hold off then at least until its maybe on a bit of a steeper sale.


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 5, 2022)

Toroaspu said:


> Thanks, that a great kick-start!! Also realizing I have to familiarize with the "slang"...


Here. This might help. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/glossary-of-vi-c-abbreviations.67167/


----------



## mussnig (Aug 5, 2022)

Thlian said:


> I have HZ Percussion and during sale I have an upgrade price of €120 to the Pro. Is it worth it to get the additional mixes?


Yes, absolutely. Some of the other mixes really let you think you are listening to a different library. Some of them let you add much more punch and weight while others feel like it was recorded in a dryish studio.

The only thing they could have improved is that sometimes the different mixes of the same pre-made patches have different key mappings (so not easily replaceable after you've programmed a part). Also, some of the JXL signals (I think the stereo mixes) have a pretty high pre-delay baked into the samples - something like 75-100 ms IIRC, which is way too high for percussion.


----------



## Thlian (Aug 6, 2022)

mussnig said:


> ......something like 75-100 ms IIRC, which is way too high for percussion.


That alone can cause one to get out of rythm 🤔


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 6, 2022)

Thlian said:


> That alone can cause one to get out of rythm 🤔


I reported this and spitfire say it is not intentional. It is not a delay when using just the JXL patch and mics


----------



## jneebz (Aug 6, 2022)

Welp. Couldn't resist. Picked up the "Advanced Bundle." I really wanted Solstice, and for an extra $80 I'm sure I can find some use for CDT and Percussion Swarm. Nice palette of sounds!


----------



## jesussaddle (Aug 7, 2022)

Can anyone shed light on whether the extra mics included in Spitfire Chamber Strings are worth getting now, or if I would be able to upgrade later with the same cost (at a later sale)? 

Some companies don't repeat sales. I'm pretty sure spitfire will, but I've never tested that.

Also, I watched a tutorial by Guy Michelmore and he didn't happen to say which mics he was using, I would be happy knowing that the original 3 mics (non-pro) sound very good. (I thought Guy's demo did and I'm probably not crazy - at least on this


----------



## MisteR (Aug 7, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> Can anyone shed light on whether the extra mics included in Spitfire Chamber Strings are worth getting now, or if I would be able to upgrade later with the same cost (at a later sale)?
> 
> Some companies don't repeat sales. I'm pretty sure spitfire will, but I've never tested that.
> 
> Also, I watched a tutorial by Guy Michelmore and he didn't happen to say which mics he was using, I would be happy knowing that the original 3 mics (non-pro) sound very good. (I thought Guy's demo did and I'm probably not crazy - at least on this


There will be another sale. So whatever the discount is to upgrade will be available.


----------



## jesussaddle (Aug 7, 2022)

MisteR said:


> There will be another sale. So whatever the discount is to upgrade will be available.


Great! I was looking into other companies, including Tokyo Scoring Strings and Cinematic Studio Strings 2. Each one has things the others don't apparently. Hopefully this library's shorts are precise enough (even enough) for higher tempos, but I do enjoy the sound of AIR. It brings strings to life.


----------



## MisteR (Aug 7, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> Great! I was looking into other companies, including Tokyo Scoring Strings and Cinematic Studio Strings 2. Each one has things the others don't apparently. Hopefully this library's shorts are precise enough (even enough) for higher tempos, but I do enjoy the sound of AIR. It brings strings to life.


More specifically, the big sales are Black Friday, Christmas (usually 40% discounts across the board on individual products), Spring, Summer, and then a couple of 50% one shot sales (on one item they usually select) scattered during the year. At least that has been the developing pattern.


----------



## jesussaddle (Aug 7, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Depends on if you want BBCSO Pro to be your foundation or Berlin Mains. I would say the Berlin series is a far superior and more flexible option from a performance and stylistic perspective, but I'm also a known "Spitfire hater".


Would you say Audiobro and VSL are better than Spitfire's options? I personally like what I've heard from Berlin (don't own it) and I can see why it can be the more flexible set. Also I think Junkie XL Brass may be the best brass library for that style that has been recorded. But AIR has a softness that I enjoy and find inspiring - they all sound good to be honest.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Aug 7, 2022)

Ugh. Very, very tempted by both Appassionata and the Advanced Bundle (already own CDT). I've resisted the past 3-4 sales from Spitfire and have been much better about GAS in general this past year but I have a feeling I'm going to cave this time.


----------



## jesussaddle (Aug 7, 2022)

I haven't purchased the Spitfire Chamber Strings Pro version - I downloaded the non-pro last night. I'm considering upgrading to Pro, but I can't see in the video demo how he's adding the 4th mic. Is it a limit of 4 mics?

(I have BBCSO and there are many more mics, and the GUI lets you move along and turn them off. )

Sorry, I know this probably doesn't belong here, but my question relates to whether I should upgrade to Pro.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 7, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> I haven't purchased the Spitfire Chamber Strings Pro version - I downloaded the non-pro last night. I'm considering upgrading to Pro, but I can't see in the video demo how he's adding the 4th mic. Is it a limit of 4 mics?
> 
> (I have BBCSO and there are many more mics, and the GUI lets you move along and turn them off. )
> 
> Sorry, I know this probably doesn't belong here, but my question relates to whether I should upgrade to Pro.


There's different patches in Pro:

1 for CTAO mics
1 for the alt mics
1 for the JJ mixes

Sort of annoying, but I just use either the CTAO mics or the JJ mixes for each section, usually just the CTAO mics (outriggers @ 0 dB, close mics @ -6 dB). The outriggers alone are worth the upgrade cost IMO. And the JJ mixes are great for reducing CPU and RAM usage since you're only using one signal.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Aug 7, 2022)

I have quite the opposite of the GAS buying urge and missed this sale with Spitfire intentionally this time.

I was close getting the Advanced bundle, mainly for textures and filler ins, and then adding a bread-and-butter orchestral library like BBSCO.

I went back and forth as what to get for my first library selections, however I don't have a master controller or new laptop yet. Then the reality of spending $$ kicked in for something I cannot use even if I were to buy it. I will probably wait until BF to see what offerings show then. Hopefully I can get a great deal on BF, and I feel better in that at that time I should be set up hardware wise and be able to work on my playing skills.

How was everyone else's GAS urge?


----------



## Flyo (Aug 7, 2022)

I was thinking to get solo strings, I don’t have many solo strings, besides BBC Pro first chairs, also 8Dio solo viola & violin. I will tend to use it as sort of chamber strings and detail really. The sound of the recordings on that space got me in. I hope I could get the most of it, and being my horse solo strings. I don’t encounter any other solo library sound as good as SF solos, maybe Cinesamples solo… always was in my head. But this library at $195 cannot resist and then having Dna earth as a bouns got me in. This will be my first SF Kontakt player.


----------



## Flyo (Aug 7, 2022)

I was expecting to go with OT but there it’s no such library as the SF Solo, besides as First Chairs and then the virtuoso, that was not ported to Sine player yet. Someone with knowledge of the SF Solo could give me some advice to work with these as a solos and sort of chamber?


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 7, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> How was everyone else's GAS urge?


I got Solstice in the sale earlier this year and had Percussion Swarm on my wish list for a while, so I got the Advanced Bundle. CDT is not really my thing but I’ll give it a shot. Some nice pads in there and sounds like contemporary scores I’ve heard. And also got Hammers because it sounds so excellent.

I have Spitfire Solo Strings and I thought I might cave and get BBCSO Pro in the Virtuoso Bundle too. After all, that’s a full orchestra at an insane bargain. In the end I couldn’t justify it. So the GAS only partially got me this time.


----------



## Petrucci (Aug 7, 2022)

I don't know how it happened, but I jumped at Virtuoso bundle - mainly for BBCSO Pro, I always wanted to try it and loved its sound in most walkthroughs. I wonder how it compares to Synchron Orchestra which I use all the time. BTW does anybody know - can eDNA Earth be used on HDD without hiccups compared to SSD?


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 7, 2022)

Flyo said:


> I was expecting to go with OT but there it’s no such library as the SF Solo, besides as First Chairs and then the virtuoso, that was not ported to Sine player yet. Someone with knowledge of the SF Solo could give me some advice to work with these as a solos and sort of chamber?


Check out the Organic Samples Tableau Chamber and Solo Strings. They’re limited in style, but are 👨‍🍳


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 7, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> I have quite the opposite of the GAS buying urge and missed this sale with Spitfire intentionally this time.
> 
> I was close getting the Advanced bundle, mainly for textures and filler ins, and then adding a bread-and-butter orchestral library like BBSCO.
> 
> ...



I saw apassionata at 125 and couldn’t hold back. I was actually thinking about getting pacific and saving up for that but Appasionata was too tempting! Very happy with it . But I don’t think I need more sounds now. I need a bigger drive . So BF I will try to get a 2tb m.2


----------



## Markrs (Aug 7, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> I saw apassionata at 125 and couldn’t hold back. I was actually thinking about getting pacific and saving up for that but Appasionata was too tempting! Very happy with it . But I don’t think I need more sounds now. I need a bigger drive . So BF I will try to get a 2tb m.2


If they had offered it to me for $125 I would have got it too 🥳


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 8, 2022)

I caved last minute, the BBCSO Pro offer did me in. I already had Solo Strings, and $90 in gift cards earned from past sale offers, so BBCSO Pro + eDNA Earth was just over $300. I had originally planned to get BBCSO Core sometime this year for $240, then upgrade to Pro sometime next year for whatever that costs during a 40% off sale.

But $407 (and $317 after the gift cards) for Pro was an amazing deal. I haven't downloaded anything yet, I'm still in my self-enforced "cool-off period", when I don't download newly-purchased libraries for a week, and decide at that point whether it is something I really want.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 8, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> $90 in gift cards earned from past sale offers


How does one earn gift cards? Asking for a friend

PS: congrats on the acquisition of BBCSO Pro. I hope and expect you’ll have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## mussnig (Aug 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> How does one earn gift cards? Asking for a friend
> 
> PS: congrats on the acquisition of BBCSO Pro. I hope and expect you’ll have a lot of fun with it.


IIRC last sale there was a promo (probably only during early access, I don't remember for sure) that for every 100 € you spent you would get 20 € in gift cards (up to a total of 100 € in gift cards).


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 8, 2022)

mussnig said:


> IIRC last sale there was a promo (probably only during early access, I don't remember for sure) that for every 100 € you spent you would get 20 € in gift cards (up to a total of 100 € in gift cards).


Yup, that plus a couple other previous sales where you got $10 and $20 gift cards.


----------



## Monkberry (Aug 8, 2022)

I waited until the last day to decide on Hammers at $179. I spent some time, yesterday, listening to all the walkthrough and review videos and could not resist. After playing with this all morning, I'm really happy I pulled the trigger. I forgot how great this library really is.


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 8, 2022)

Monkberry said:


> I waited until the last day to decide on Hammers at $179. I spent some time, yesterday, listening to all the walkthrough and review videos and could not resist. After playing with this all morning, I'm really happy I pulled the trigger. I forgot how great this library really is.


I guess you missed the extra discount code, bringing it to around 160$


----------



## Monkberry (Aug 8, 2022)

If there was indeed an extra discount available, I missed it. Still worth $179 as opposed to $299 but $160 would have made me grab it immediately.


----------



## Monkberry (Aug 8, 2022)

Just saw the post from Markrs with the HAMMERS10 code. If only I saw that yesterday morning when I was reading through the thread. Didn't make it to page 6. Lesson learned.


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Aug 8, 2022)

Monkberry said:


> I waited until the last day to decide on Hammers at $179. I spent some time, yesterday, listening to all the walkthrough and review videos and could not resist. After playing with this all morning, I'm really happy I pulled the trigger. I forgot how great this library really is.


Exactly the same for me! After a long week of hesitation, I finally grabbed Hammers too. Already having Damage 2, not sure if I really need it but I mean… the sound, Charlie Clouser, I just couldn't resist.  (And with the 10% of discount thanks to @Markrs!)


----------



## Monkberry (Aug 8, 2022)

baptiste_palacin said:


> Exactly the same for me! After a long week of hesitation, I finally grabbed Hammers too. Already having Damage 2, not sure if I really need it but I mean… the sound, Charlie Clouser, I just couldn't resist.  (And with the 10% of discount thanks to @Markrs!)


I had the same reservations owning Damage 1 & 2, EastWest Stormdrum 2, In Session Audio's World Percussion & Taiko Creator and others but Hammers is still a welcome addition and offers options (warped loops) that the others do not. It is also magnificently recorded.


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Aug 9, 2022)

Monkberry said:


> I had the same reservations owning Damage 1 & 2, EastWest Stormdrum 2, In Session Audio's World Percussion & Taiko Creator and others but Hammers is still a welcome addition and offers options (warped loops) that the others do not. It is also magnificently recorded.


That’s a lot of percussions libraries! But yes, Hammers seems really singular and well crafted! (I'm on vacation without any wifi, so I'll have to wait 10 mode days before I can finally use it 😁)


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Aug 15, 2022)

baptiste_palacin said:


> That’s a lot of percussions libraries! But yes, Hammers seems really singular and well crafted! (I'm on vacation without any wifi, so I'll have to wait 10 mode days before I can finally use it 😁)


Finally, found a place with fiber! Such an amazing library! It sounds really good out of the box!


----------

